# Kempo VS Aikido :mad:



## Kempo_Dude (May 30, 2002)

I'll vote for Kempo.. Thats the best one I've ever seen..
:EG:


----------



## Aikikitty (May 30, 2002)

The question doesn't make a lot of sense.  Are you comparing the arts?  Why under the Karate forum?  Trying to hide from both the Kempo and Aikido people?  Maybe you're not but that's how it appears to me.  Threads like this usually starts a lot of unnecessary heated competition.

I've never seen Kempo before and I actually am in the LONG process of learning Aikido.  I love Aikido!  For me it's the perfect art for me to learn (or try to learn ).  However, if you enjoy Kempo, I'm glad that you enjoy it and take pride in it.   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## sweeper (May 30, 2002)

my understanding of the two arts is they are somewhat dissimular, seems like it would be hard to compare..  but than again I don't practice either


----------



## Kempo_Dude (May 31, 2002)

Nah,, i dont mean it by that. im saying is that which one is better, which one will lose. or who you will vote for. im not Trying to say which ones better!


----------



## Kempo_Dude (May 31, 2002)

Cool.. I heard of Shorinji kempo. i seen it it was cool, but You'll get tired of doing kempo. by carrying people to go upside down something like that. well i only know Judo thats the only one i know.


----------



## Kempo_Dude (May 31, 2002)

Cool. i only know Judo. Shorinji kempo is a hard karate. you have to carry them to go upside down. I dont want to get Injuries.
But cool!


----------



## Aikikitty (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempo_Dude _
> 
> *Nah,, i dont mean it by that. im saying is that which one is better, which one will lose. or who you will vote for. im not Trying to say which ones better! *



So you're saying "which one is better?" and then you're saying, "I'm not trying to say which ones better!"  

It's hard to say (maybe impossible) which art is better or to compare them because they are different and focus on different things.  As I've said before, I've never SEEN Kempo but I've heard a little bit about it.  From what I've heard, it sounds like an all-around-good art containing the best techniques from many different arts (including Aikido!).  If a Kempo person and an Aikido person fought, the winner only depends on how good the person is, I would think.  A black belt Kempo person would easily defeat a white belt (5th kyu) Aikido person.  A black belt Aikido person would defeat a white belt Kempo person.   

Why are you only comparing Kempo with Aikido?  Do you not like Aikido for some reason?  

Robyn :wavey: :boing1: :angel: :ninja:


----------



## Cthulhu (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempo_Dude _
> 
> *Nah,, i dont mean it by that. im saying is that which one is better, which one will lose. or who you will vote for. im not Trying to say which ones better! *



Actually, that *is* what you're trying to say...you contradict yourself in that very response!  

Asinine questions like this is what makes me hate RMA so much, and why I signed on to this board.  That type of question is a mere half-step away from 'my style is better than your style'.

Cthulhu
...grumpy


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

I dont know what you mean. are you telling me your Kempo karate is better than Aikido?

thats my understandable.

:EG:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 1, 2002)

Judo_Kid,

How old are you?

What is your native tongue?
Menang what language do you speak most often?


The reason I ask these two questions, is that
you seem to type out contradictory statments
and to miss the point of other points.

Not only here but elsewhere. 

The answer to these two questions will allow
me nad most likely other the chance to better
understand your point of view and your 
understanding of the English Language.

Have a nice day and train hard!

Rich


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Rich,

You typed Judo_Kid but you're asking Kempo_Dude right?

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im 14 years old. Well i dont get it, i dont know what his talknig about!


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

I meant Talking.. but i dont really get it this Forum is confusing me!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> 
> *Hey Rich,
> 
> ...



Robyn, :asian: 

Doumo Arigato Gozaimashita for pointing out my
mistake.

Gomennasai Judo_Kid and thank you for posting
your answer.

Yes, I did mean Kempo_Dude.

Rich


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 1, 2002)

looks like kempo_dude is from Czech republic
aloha from the US bud

but i am actually curious about you judo_kid
do you speak any languages other than english?
your posts can be pretty interesting-no insult intended, but i noticed that you are from alaska

everyone should speak openly, though i respect this forum because its contributors are intelligent enough not to keep discussion civil and productive.and im happy to be a part of it.
geez, that was corny!:idunno:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 1, 2002)

No problem, Rich.  

Neat avatar, thenuhauser.  I love Batman!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

I Speak any Language. Alaskan English and I speak Czech. Different Type of Czech. But this forum is confusing.

Ok, Kmepo_Dude. likes kempo He'll vote Kempo better than Aikido. Ok, Cause I didn't read well, so thats why i couldn't understand the words what im looknig at. cause i didn't Read well.

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Kempo. that was Kmepo. It was kempo, 

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Kempo_Dude
Soo Im a little confuse on your Forum that you did.
Kempo VS Aikido. i cant speak Czech very well. i know half of it, I cant speak the whole thing. 

I Made a mistake on my 1st Post. My eyes we're Red. Sorry about that. now I know your Thread. ignore my first Post. But this Thread is a little Weird.

:EG:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 1, 2002)

> But this forum is confusing.



ah yes, confusion
i also experienced confusion when i began with martial talk
i believe that i have progressed to the second stage, martial yak-posting for numbers, i believe that this post is a perfect example


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

I just dont know whats going on here. 
Hey becasue of my eyes are soo red, i cant even see well. but i dont use glasses. 

:EG:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 1, 2002)

> Neat avatar, thenuhauser. I love Batman



and thanks, opal dragon
i am very much like batman

without all the money

and the toys

i only live one life

no red batphone

forget it


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judo_Kid _
> 
> *I just dont know whats going on here.
> Hey becasue of my eyes are soo red, i cant even see well. but i dont use glasses.
> ...



you ok there?


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes im ok now. Thanks! I Can see well.

:EG:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thenuhauser _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yak Posts?

As in Yakking away or talking away?

Or as in the large Animal?

Also, do what Judo_Kid has done, post half a 
post, then another half and you will get your 
numbers two for one.  

Rich


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok. Rich what about me, half a half posts?
Whatever.

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok, Rich i didn't even say anything. Im confused about Kempo_Dude.. i dont know what his comparing to Aikido VS Kempo, i think he wants Kempo to win, and i think his saying Kempo rules the world. 

Some threads in this forum is Confusing, dont you think Kempo_Dude is Playing Fools on us? i think so! the meaning of his Thread is weird.

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

This Thread Kempo VS Aikido Is Meaningless.

:EG:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judo_Kid _
> 
> *Ok, Rich i didn't even say anything. Im confused about Kempo_Dude.. i dont know what his comparing to Aikido VS Kempo, i think he wants Kempo to win, and i think his saying Kempo rules the world.
> 
> ...



Dear Judo_Kid,

I apologize if I have upset you.
My Comment was not meant as a personal attack
on you.

Have a nice day.

Rich


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

What, im just asking you Rich if what your talking about Half a post. Why are you sorry, well thats ok, im just asking you something, and your sorry! huh  

Dear Kmepo_dude

your Thread is meaningless man!

:EG:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thenuhauser _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



   :rofl: 

Robyn


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 1, 2002)

(forgot to add this to my last post!)

Where IS Kempo_Dude anyway?  I haven't seen him reply on this thread for awhile!  

Robyn :ninja:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 1, 2002)

he called

hes gotta go out to defeat some aikido for awhile

he needs you to feed the fish-thanks


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thenuhauser _
> 
> *he called
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAHHHH!  Be on your guard Aikido brothers and sisters!  Kempo_Dude is on the loose!  

Shoot!  I thought I already fed the fish today! 

Robyn


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, i never seen Him Post. Never.
Maybe his Grounded or chellenged. Hey kempo Dude this is for you. Why are you Posting or Threading Meaningless Words. Im not trying to Hury your feelings but im saying is Everytime i see your name, and the posts. The meaning is Menaingless. and also  
This Thread you made is Meaningless. what is going on?

:EG:


----------



## Kempo_Dude (Jun 1, 2002)

Meaningless?
What.. is everyone trying to say im a geek around here?
oh i think you guys dont understand this Thread.

I was away cause i wnet somewhere else. Im sorry i didn't post for a while, bye


----------



## Kempo_Dude (Jun 1, 2002)

Everyone here
Im leaving this Forum... Bye guys, i wont be here!


----------



## Kempo_Dude (Jun 1, 2002)

Dear Everyone who Posted in this Thread


Sorry
About what happend..


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 2, 2002)

What.. Kempo_Dude, your back.

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 2, 2002)

Kempo_Dude how old are you?

:EG:


----------



## Kempo_Dude (Jun 2, 2002)

Me, im 9 years old. im just a kid, so take it easy! im only in Grade.4 how old are you guys?

Any kids around this forum.. or full of shits


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 2, 2002)

Im only 14 years old. High school..
Hey Kempo_Dude watch your language. 

:EG:


----------



## Kempo_Dude (Jun 2, 2002)

What the ****, your guys r older than me.
you guys are 14 13 or 17's in this Forum. Man this Karate Forum sucks!


----------



## Kempo_Dude (Jun 2, 2002)

I did not make this Thread. Some1 stole my account.. WHo did this Thread. Im not 9 years of age..

Im 16. who did all of this!


----------



## Kempo_Dude (Jun 2, 2002)

Dear Rich Parsons

Umm, why are you osrry. when you Posted me on private messages?

ARe you telling me I have problems with Judo_kid. no 
I have problems with The opal Dragon, his the one his annoying!


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 2, 2002)

Huh
Are you have Problems with me Kempo_Dude
I Apologize What im saying the word of Meaningless. It was not
a Teasing or bullying, sorry.. It was just saying that your thread is Menaingless.

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 2, 2002)

Meaningless
:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 2, 2002)

Before kempo_Dude i think you were a little mad at me!

:EG:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempo_Dude _
> 
> *Dear Rich Parsons
> 
> ...



First off, I'm a 20 year old girl.  Second, why are you annoyed with me?  I appologize if I offended you.  This thread is confusing!  Are 2 different people writing under the same name?  That would explain a lot!

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2002)

Judo_Kid and Kenpo_Dude are the same individual.  If not, they are using the same computer.  In any event, due to their actions they have been banned from this forum.

Bob Hubbard
MartialTalk Administrator


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 2, 2002)

My goodness!   

  And to think, Judo_Kid had 87 or so posts!  I noticed he got those numbers up very quickly in the last few days.  Well, I hope this is the end of that! :asian: 

Robyn:angel:


----------



## sweeper (Jun 2, 2002)

well he posted 20 times to say one thing


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *well he posted 20 times to say one thing  *



That's true.  I was starting to notice that not long before he was banned.   I was hoping he was just not planning ahead enough what he was going to say.  Maybe I just don't like thinking wrong of people but then I'm surprised at the things they end up doing.   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Robyn,
It appears to me as if one person was doing this under two names.\


Edit:Sorry, posted ebfore I read all the way through....


----------



## Qasim (Oct 7, 2002)

I for one will not miss him.  He posted under a thread titled Bad News where he talks about his back problems then under other threads he talks about all the cross training he was doing or looking into.

All the while he is supposed to be unable to train.  I noticed this more than a week ago.  Good riddance.  Now if only the same could be done with some of the other immature posters here, we could get on to some real discussions.

:soapbox:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Qasim _
> 
> *I for one will not miss him.  He posted under a thread titled Bad News where he talks about his back problems then under other threads he talks about all the cross training he was doing or looking into.
> 
> ...



First off, that's a different Judo Kid .. secondly, the cross training
posts came before his post on his injury.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Qasam we missed U!!
Whats Your M.A. Back Round!

I gave U a brief discription of Mine
When U asked Then U disaperd??????????


:armed: :armed: 
Wicked Sweet


----------

